

EARLYCLAIM – Reserve your favorite username in new startups - bramk
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/earlyclaim

======
iancarroll
So, I signed up, but how are you dealing with sharing the login with startups?
I see three options:

a) You have them hook in with you, not really ideal

b) You share the password (and salt?) weakening the security as the salt has
to be shared among other companies

c) On your signup form they have a one-off contact with you to verify they are
the "claimer"

Hopefully it's C. I like the idea!

~~~
rockyita
we sign you up with your @earlyclaim.com email and a rendomnly generated
password which you can see when you are ready to do your first "real login".
For now we're lean testing with startups the open API approach and it seems
welcome, but open to more ideas. What do you mean with the c) option?

~~~
iancarroll
Ah, okay. It was a bit late when I wrote that. I was thinking of an oAuth
interface and saying "Got a username with EarlyClaim? Login here!".

~~~
rockyita
:) yeah we're also looking at that as a possibility, we got a round of lean
calls tomorrow w/ startups that want to get hooked in and we'll see what they
tell us !

------
kimar
Cool idea. Does it mean new startups will have access to my email? Or will you
send weekly updates to all users with a list of new startups?

~~~
rockyita
naw, we want to avoid you get spammed and a messy inbox. Startups won't have
access to your email. instead we'll just send you a digest email with
everything. Than when you login into the startup for the first time, you can
do whatever you want with your email and password (change it or leave it as
is)

------
StephenGL
I like it.

~~~
rockyita
thanks man :)

